# And I present to you Elementary OS!



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 25, 2014)

Yestarday night I was completely boring. So I removed from Angie's computer PCBSD just to install a Linux Distro which I had listen very good opinions.
His name, Elementary OS. Is an Ubuntu based distro.... Ok. Just over there. All the others, have nothing to do with ubuntu! No Really! I mean it!
Fast. Very fast. Has his own Desktop environment writed from scratch. His name is Pantheon. It is a very nice Desktop environment that I whould like to see it on ports for sure!
Has his own bar writed also from scratch. Is almost the same behaviour as MacOSX bar. This is something that I whould like to see on ports too!
Also from scratch. A Mail app named Geary alternative to Thunderbird.
A text editor named Scratch.
A calendar app almost the same with this of MacOSX.
A menu (Pantheons menu) which is extremely beautiful and easy.
Is a very nice and very complete Linux Distro that comes with Midori and 5-6 apps. That's it.
Is different because developers didn't create another Ubuntu based distro. They wrote code. They created a DE very nice looking and some other very nice apps.
Is the first distro that I give 10 and worth to try it for sure! Pantheon is in his first steps and a little far away from been mature but still worth!


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 25, 2014)

Being Ubuntu-based, is it full of the same security issues too like beaconing (i.e. calling back to Canonical, Amazon, Google, etc)? I'll admit that I'm cautious of any Ubuntu-based distro, except for Linux Mint Debian.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 25, 2014)

Uses Ubuntu base but the stable. Is not update every month! Only to stable releases. As far I saw, is not like all the other ubuntu based distros that sucks. I don't know about his security but seems that they have done very good effort. Gave me the feeling of big stabillity and it's really fast! I tried a lot of Linux distros on this computer. All where slow and they were comming with 200 useless apps. This installed fast, open faster and run like a bullet.
Also seen that they created their own desktop environment and their own apps makes me believe that under the hood is not a crap.


----------



## hitest (Feb 25, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> Being Ubuntu-based, is it full of the same security issues too like beaconing (i.e. calling back to Canonical, Amazon, Google, etc)? I'll admit that I'm cautious of any Ubuntu-based distro, except for Linux Mint Debian.



I prefer Debian over any Ubuntu based distro.  Debian 7.4 is running well on my Acer netbook.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 25, 2014)

@sk8harddiefast

As it is Ubuntu based it will also come with PulseAudio shit and Systemd shit ... no thanks.

Scratch is useless compared to Geany and Scite, but I would like to see that DE and Geary ported to FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 25, 2014)

For someone that needs a working computer fast and easy, is the best choice. Geany is probably better but you still can install it. Also I don't know any distro that comes this geany as default text editor.
Angie don't know bash. Everything is preconfigured. Just saw scanner, printer, sound, ethernet, nvidia. One minute to give static ip, 10 seconds to mount Nas, 5 minutes to remove 2 apps and install 5 apps that Angie needs like libreoffice, vlc etc and that's it! She has a fast Linux with nice gui, with gui package manager and gui autoupdater. The only reason that I open terminal was to start conky  Exactly all this that Angie needs 
I tried in my life really a lot linux distros. This is the better I have seen until now.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing @sk8. Have you tried FreeBSD on her laptop? If so, how does the speed compare with ElementaryOS?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 25, 2014)

Is desktop. Not a laptop. I think that they are the same fast. Well with a full optimized FreeBSD (ports,kernel) FreeBSD wins 
Angies computer have only 2GB memory ram and all Linux distros I tried, they were eating a lot of ram ans system was going very slow. This just going very smooth without lacking. This was the first I saw. So that means that is not eating a lot of ram. And also the login screen say the day and the time with nice big fonts 
Finally by default has only one workspace. If you need more, creates it dynamic the moment you need it. just sent the app to workspace 2 and creates workspace 2. From workspace 2 you tell to go to workspace 3 and creates workspace 3. You close app on workspace 3, removes all workspaces and you have only one


----------



## nestux (Feb 25, 2014)

I installed Elementary OS on my parent's PC, this distro has a very nice desktop shape and it's very easy to use. To me, the problem is that is Ubuntu-based but obviously they don't care about anything of this "technical" stuff. Just works and looks (very) nice.


----------

